# Rainkap To Prevent Black Streaks



## TimbaJack

I have a 2011 outback 250RS ordered and on the way to the dealer and I want them to add a few accessories before we pick it up. I like the idea of keeping as much water off the side of the trailer as possible to prevent black streaks and water away from lights, windows, etc. (to help prevent leaks) and ran across this RainKap accessory, here's the link> http://www.rvaccessorypart.com/page/page/3352092.htm
Has anyone used this product and is it really necessary on the newer outbacks (do new ones already come with something like this)? Is there something better on the market for doing this? 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Looks interesting. I've never seen it or used it before. I suppose it would work especially in heavy rains where the gutter might overflow. I would suggest gutter extentions first. Some campers come with little 1 inch gutter "ends". I put 2.5 to 3 inch ends on, and that really helped with black streaks at the ends of the camper. That's where black streaks are really an issue. I find that the gutters on the camper can handle most rainfall.


----------



## TimbaJack

Up State NY Camper said:


> Looks interesting. I've never seen it or used it before. I suppose it would work especially in heavy rains where the gutter might overflow. I would suggest gutter extentions first. Some campers come with little 1 inch gutter "ends". I put 2.5 to 3 inch ends on, and that really helped with black streaks at the ends of the camper. That's where black streaks are really an issue. I find that the gutters on the camper can handle most rainfall.


Thanks for the response, so do the gutters run the entire length of the side and divert water to these ends or spouts at the corners? This will be my first camper and I'm not sure how this all works! It looks like this rainkap inserts into the roofline molding or trim somehow, and possibly replace or overlap the gutters somehow. I just need to decide if it is really worth it or just one of those "feel good" accessories that can be left off for now. thanks again!


----------



## bill_pfaff

Do the gutter extexsions and save your money on the RainKap


----------



## Jim B

We have a 2010 210RS and the factory gutters run the entire length of the trailer and have the small gutter diverter ends at the front and back. I imagine that it is standard equipment on all of the Outback models. These do a good job, but I think that I will install the longer diverters as well. Save your money for all of the interior options the DW will want.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Even with gutter extentions, usually it is windy while raining and it just blows the roof water on the side of the TT anyhow. They do help tho for the morning dew runoff.


----------



## Scoutr2

Up State NY Camper said:


> I find that the gutters on the camper can handle most rainfall.


Until they clog. Then they spill over the sides. And that usually happens to me while the trailer is in storage and I'm not there to see them overflowing and clean them out. Mine fill with gunk from trees, plants, birds, dust, and when mixed with rain in makes an oozy mess that dries and hardens.

This product looks interesting. It may well stop a lot of black streaks. But it will do nothing for the front and rear, where I always get black streaks around the marker lights.

I have found that the best way to cut down on black streaks is to clean the roof 2-3 times each season. I clean mine when de-winterizing, mid summer, and again in the fall. The roof catches a lot of crud, which causes the black streaks. I use some Simple Green in water and a long-handled soft brush. Then rince thoroughly. When it dries, I go up and check all the seams and usually find a place or two to put a little Dicor roof caulk.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## BoaterDan

The gutter extension make a big difference and are definitely worth the money. But, you have to be prepared that a big improvement means going from 2 to 4 on a 1-10 scale.









I've also found regular cleaning of the roof, and regular waxing of the sides, especially in the areas prone to black streaks, are the best way to combat it.

One thing nobody has mentioned. Yes, in a storm the rain's going to be blowing around, but we've been in many downpoors where that isn't the case. And you'll likely have runoff from the air conditioner if that's running on a humid day. I keep the trailer tipped back quite a bit when in storage (for rain), and when camping I also tend to favor the nose up so the A/C runoff will be at the back.


----------



## TimbaJack

Thanks everyone for all the great advice. I will probably just go with the gutter extensions and spend the money on the other "necessities" we need for now. Most of our heavy rains here in MS do blow sideways so it may not offer the protection I hoped for. Would still love to hear from someone that actually has this product and get their experience with it, if there are any of you out there! If I end up getting it one day, I will let you know how it works for me for those of you that may be interested.


----------



## ron4jon

Our 28FRLS has factory installed gutter diverter ends at the front and back and they didn't seem to prevent black streaks. However, I found that cleaning the roof and applying a good rubber roof conditioner works best. Plus, keeping the sides waxed is most helpful (this wax contains an ultraviolet light blocker). This is recommended by Trailer Life and other RV web sites.


----------

